# Tortoise sitting



## Ashmash (Aug 30, 2012)

Will be tort-sitting this weekend for a friend. Our tortoises are clutch mates and were together when I brought them home. What I'm wondering is if it will be safe to house them together for the weekend after being apart for so long. They will be 1 year old in October. They are roughly the same size and healthy. 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 30, 2012)

As long are both are healthy then I dont see any problem with it.


----------



## dmmj (Aug 30, 2012)

I don't see a problem them being clutch mates and all, and being so young.


----------



## TortoiseBoy1999 (Aug 31, 2012)

Unless they fight. They are all good!


----------



## kanalomele (Aug 31, 2012)

Should be fine... I would have a hard time resisting that personally. I would be taking pics to share with everyone here! Hint hint...


----------



## AustinASU (Sep 6, 2012)

no pic


----------

